# cascade 1200 vs fluval 405?



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

*fluval 405 vs cascade 1200*​
fluval 405550.00%cascade 1200550.00%


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

both are brand new the catch is i can get the 405 for $50. now im not as concern about the price but more of a performance.

opinion/advice

please and thank you =]


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Curious...tagging along. opcorn:


----------



## robertlewisca (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't know anything about the Cascades, but I've been using Fluvals for a long time and have always had great luck with them. I just sold my 405 and got a FX5. The 405 worked great on my 46g (over filtered). I had a 404 before that on a 75g and it worked great as well.


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

i love my cascades. sure when they get dirty they slow down a bit, but for ease of use and forgiveness in terms of sealing it, it cant be beat. mines full of bio media and polish material nothing else. i started with cascades 3 years ago and still using those same filters today with great success.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

I have never had the cascade or even familiarized myself with there features and performance. Canister I am Eheim all the way. But I also like Hagen products. The Fluval 405 does filter well but the problem with the filter is that they crack around the latching handles. I am in the process of dealing with them about the Fluval 205,305,405,206,306, and 406.

Now for $50.00 for the Fluval I might take a chance on it.


----------



## munsterrr (Mar 27, 2012)

I know alot of fx5 fans with larger tanks. My cascade 1000 hasn't failed one bit on me yet and continuously stays strong.


----------



## BlueOne12 (May 10, 2011)

I have 2 fluval 405 for many years with not one problem. They are on a 120gallon and keep my water nice and clean i will be setting up my 55g soon and will be buying another 405 for that. So IMO i would go with the 405. Would love to know where i could get one for $50. I would buy 2 just in case i need an extra :wink:


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow dead tie lol my concern with the 405 is the basket is way small lol but the cascade allows room for bypass which is fixable. The huge basket on the cascade does seem nice.


----------

